# Emachines speed up help please?



## b1ll (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,
I'm hoping to get a bit more speed with my old emachines pc. I swapped the cpu., from a Celeron 2.3 GHz to a Pentium 4 2.2 GHz 512Kb L2 cache, which made quite a difference. I've 2 Gb of RAM now which helped slightly. I've heard about disabling the video and system bios (I wonder what that would do to the usability of my pc?) and I've tried to find such things on the set up screen but I couldn't see them. Could anyone tell me how I might do that and anything else I might be able to do without changing the hardware?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is typically an option in the video setup of the BIOS to disable the video BIOS or shadow. It typically isn't needed, but I've never noticed a performance increase by disabling it.


----------



## b1ll (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for that, very grateful for your attention.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can't disable the bios because if you could then your system wouldn't work.

Switching of shadowing can help with certain apps but you wont notice it in general.

Also since your system is an emachines the BIOS is probably locked so you wouldn't be able to do any tweaking to overclock the cpu, however if you go into windows you can do a right click on C:\ > properties > uncheck allow indexing for fast file searching.

you can also do a right click my computer > properties > advanced > performance settings > increase page file size or adjust for best performance.


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

U can OC with ClockGen... maybe...


----------

